# Found prescription eyeglasses on San Vincente bike path



## tbsurf (Apr 15, 2010)

Wire rim glasses and a Maui Jim case were lying in the bike path (glasses separate from the case) in SM. I picked them up, as they would have been run over otherwise. I'll drop them off at Helen's Cycles on Broadway over the weekend, or e-mail me at [email protected]


----------

